# First try belly bacon and canadian



## chuckgrif (Feb 11, 2019)

I tried for the first time a package seasoning from Lem for belly and canadian bacon. Cured for 12 days dried 24 hrs and smoked with an amazen tray for 8 hours before the last pellets burned up. Not a lot of color should I smoke again


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, without a doubt. Needs to be a bronzed toned


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2019)

Agreed.  I'd do another 8 hours for sure but maybe even another 8.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2019)

yup need more smoke.

Warren


----------



## chuckgrif (Feb 11, 2019)

chuckgrif said:


> I tried for the first time a package seasoning from Lem for belly and canadian bacon. Cured for 12 days dried 24 hrs and smoked with an amazen tray for 8 hours before the last pellets burned up. Not a lot of color should I smoke again


Ok thankyou gentlemen it will go back in for another round of smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Let us know how it turns out!
Al


----------



## chuckgrif (Feb 12, 2019)

Well I put it back in with another charge of pellets in the Amazen let it go for the night took out this morning and sliced this evening turned out great forgot photos never darkened much more but has a good smoke taste. I think the family is hooked will be trying the EQ method next Thanks for the hints awesome site


----------

